# "Sympathy" Detail on Moro Blue Audi TT 3.2 (Pic Heavy)



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd share my latest micro project, my best mate's Audi TT. I did this in exchange for a steak and lobster dinner, LOL! It's his daily driver, and it's kept outside all year 'round. I feel sorry for this car because it lives in automatic car washes and has deep swirls and other marks all over the paintwork from general neglect, but I digress... :wall:

Products Used:

*Exterior Wash*
Karcher Electric Pressure Washer
Adam's Car Wash Shampoo 
HD Foam Lance
Meg's APC
Adam's Wash Bucket w/ Grit Guard
Z--- Wash Bucket w/ Caddy (cracked, RIP)
Z--- Sponge
SV pH-neutral Car Bath
SV Wheel Brush
EinZett hand sprayer
Uber Detailing Clay
Eagle One Never Dull Metal Polish
Adam's VRT
Various Detailing Microfibres (Uber & Adams)

*Wheels*
P21S Wheel Gel
Meg's APC
Sonax Wheel Cleaner
SV Wheel Brush
Wheel Woolie
Melody Wheel Back Brush
Genie Scrubbing Brush (for undercarriage)

*Tyres*
Meg's APC (to clean)
SV Wheel Brush (to clean)
SV Pneu
SV Pneu Brush
Uber Foam Applicator Pad

*Interior/Glass*
Z--- Leather Cleaner
Z--- Leather Conditioner
Adam's Glass Cleaner

*Paint Correction*
Makita Rotory Polisher :buffer:
Gloss-It 5" backing plate
Gloss-It 3" backing plate
3M Fast Cut Plus
3M Extra Fine Compound
3M Ultrafina SE
3M Green Pad (125mm & 75mm)
3M Yellow Pad (125mm & 75mm)
3M Blue Pad (125mm & 75mm)
Pinnacle XMT Pad Conditioner

*Last Step Products*
Z--- HD Cleanse
Z--- Glasur Wax

Before:










































































































Wash Prep (License Plates Removed):










































Wheels First...


























Clean (Process repeated three times per wheel as each wheel was caked in brake dust):










Once the vehicle was thouroughly rinsed, the vehicle was snowfoamed using Adams's Car Wash Shampoo 50/50, and _then_ citrus degreased with Meg's APC before being foamed again and then handwashed:


















































































Then rinsed (not pictured), and wash bucket prepped with SV Car Bath and warm water:


































Second Foam, and Hand Wash:


























Then Rinsed and Dried...


























Exhausts Cleaned w/ Meg's APC and Melody Brush:


















Then rinsed and polished with Never Dull...

Before...


















After...


































Then on with the engine... (totally out of order, I know!)

Before...










































After...










































And Pneu on the tyres:










Ok... back into the garage for inspection under the Sun Gun:


































The Products:










Then 50/50 on the boot lid: (sorry for the poor shot)










Continued correction after repositioning the car, and finally finished up:


















Plate bracket before...










After...










Finally onto the wax...


















And some reflection shots...


























Final Delivery (best mate looking his car over, and sorry again for the poor quality)










Thanks so much for looking! :thumb:

~Scott


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Really enjoyed the write up, its funny how the car didnt really look that dirty before, but after the wash procedure was carried out and the car then dried :doublesho huge difference! It actually started to look shiny in the sunlight compared to before.

What a lucky friend you have, itll be surf n turf every so often from now on I thinks :thumb: Thanks for posting


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work - :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice work, i love doing friends cars for something other than money in exchange.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

top job m8,turned out well


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great turnaround there! Nice reflection shots.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

nice _TT_urn around..


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Scott, nice detail............:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely turnaround, it was looking a million times better after the wash.

Hope the steak and lobster was well worth it :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Superb finish! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation Scott:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks fantastic! :thumb:

Seriously considering one as my next car.


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Well, not _quite_ and even trade for steak and lobster, but it'll have to do!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work scott, hope that lobster and steak was good, never had lobster before, dying to try it one day!!

Kev


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

Surf 'n turf here for you anytime mate , very nice job.


----------



## Puntostar (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb finish on that :thumb:


----------

